# Meeting God



## Sardara123 (Jan 30, 2008)

pauVI ]
mnu locY hir imlx kau ikau drsnu pweIAw ]
mY lK ivVqy swihbw jy ibMd buolweIAw ]
mY cwry kuMfw BwlIAw quDu jyvfu n sweIAw ]
mY dishu mwrgu sMqho ikau pRBU imlweIAw ]
mnu Ariphu haumY qjhu iequ pMiQ julweIAw ]
inq syivhu swihbu Awpxw sqsMig imlweIAw ]
sBy Awsw pUrIAw gur mhil bulweIAw ]
quDu jyvfu horu n suJeI myry imqR guosweIAw ]12]



Pauree:
My mind longs to meet the Lord; how can I obtain the Blessed Vision of His Darshan?
I obtain hundreds of thousands, if my Lord and Master speaks to me, even for an instant.
I have searched in four directions; there is no other as great as You, Lord.
Show me the Path, O Saints. How can I meet God?
I dedicate my mind to Him, and renounce my ego. This is the Path which I shall take.
Joining the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation, I serve my Lord and Master continually.
All my hopes are fulfilled; the Guru has ushered me into the Mansion of the Lord's Presence.
I cannot conceive of any other as great as You, O my Friend, O Lord of the World. ||12||



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUc3gCJizhU


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 30, 2008)

ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਭਉ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ਭਾਈ ਭੈ ਮਰਣਾ ਸਚੁ ਲੇਖੁ ॥
gur miliai bho man vasai bhaaee bhai maranaa sach laekh || 
                  Meeting with the Guru, the Fear of God comes to abide in the mind; to die in the Fear of God is one's true destiny.

Ang 635
​


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sometimes the path travelled is better and more enjoyful than the destination.....

it is a small message that I just received from a friend.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਵੇਦੁ ਪੜੈ ਵਾਦੁ ਵਖਾਣੈ ॥ 
brehama vaedh parrai vadh vakhanai ||
Brahma studied the Vedas, but these lead only to debates and disputes.


ਅੰਤਰਿ ਤਾਮਸੁ ਆਪੁ ਨ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥ 
anthar thamas ap n pashhanai ||
He is filled with darkness; he does not understand himself.


ਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਏ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੁ ਵਖਾਣੈ ॥੧॥ 
tha prabh paeae gur sabadh vakhanai ||1||
And yet, if he chants the Word of the Guru's Shabad, he finds God. ||1||


ਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਉ ਫਿਰਿ ਕਾਲੁ ਨ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
gur saeva karo fir kal n khae ||
So serve the Guru, and you shall not be consumed by death.


 Guru Amar Das Ang 112

​


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sikh Sangeet Tuner

aad ji

this one is for you

if you need translation, pls let me know


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

Amar ji

Thank you. Will listen immediately.

* Just came back. How did you know I like the very classical raag style? And the instruments too. How beautiful!

*ਅਤਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਮਨ ਮੋਹਨਾ ਘਟ ਸੋਹਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
ath preetham man mohanaa ghatt sohanaa praan adhhaaraa raam ||
He is dear to me; He fascinates my mind; He is the ornament of my heart, the support of the breath of life. (542)

*That was really nice!*​


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 31, 2008)

Full shabad :at pareetam man mohnaa ghat sohnaa paraan aDhaaraa raam


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

i just guessed


happy to know that i was correct 

this is one shabd that answers many other thread qns too


----------



## kaur-1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Am listening to this shabad right now:

http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Harjinder%20Singh%20%28Sri%20Nagar%2C%20India%29%20%20%28pz028%29/%2B%2B%20LIVE%20%3A%20BRADFORD%202001/Bhai%20Harjinder%20Singh%20Sri%20Nager%20Wale%20-%2002%20-%20jaag%20sulonurreeeae%20bolai%20gurubaanee%20raam.mp3


(jaag salonrhee-ay bolai gurbaanee raam)

iblwvlu mhlw 1 ] (844-5)
bilaaval mehlaa 1.
Bilaaval, First Mehl:

jwgu slonVIey bolY gurbwxI rwm ] 
jaag salonrhee-ay bolai gurbaanee raam. 
Awake, O bride of splendored eyes, and chant the Word of the Guru's Bani. 
 ijin suix mMinAVI AkQ khwxI rwm ] 
jin sun mani-arhee akath kahaanee raam. 
Listen, and place your faith in the Unspoken Speech of the Lord. 
 AkQ khwxI pdu inrbwxI ko ivrlw gurmuiK bUJey ] 
akath kahaanee pad nirbaanee ko virlaa gurmukh boojh-ay. 
The Unspoken Speech, the state of Nirvaanaa - how rare is the Gurmukh who understands this. 
 Ehu sbid smwey Awpu gvwey iqRBvx soJI sUJey ] 
oh sabad samaa-ay aap gavaa-ay taribhavan sojhee soojh-ay. 
Merging in the Word of the Shabad, self-conceit is eradicated, and the three worlds are revealed to her understanding. 
 rhY AqIqu AprMpir rwqw swcu min gux swirAw ] 
rahai ateet aprampar raataa saach man gun saari-aa. 
Remaining detached, with infinity infusing, the true mind cherishes the virtues of the Lord. 
 Ehu pUir rihAw srb TweI nwnkw auir DwirAw ]3] 
oh poor rahi-aa sarab thaa-ee naankaa ur Dhaari-aa. ||3|| 
He is fully pervading and permeating all places; Nanak has enshrined Him within his heart. ||3||


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 31, 2008)

kaur 1 ji

beautiful !!!

thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2008)

Kaur-1 bhenji 

it is truly sublime!


----------



## AmbarDhara (Feb 3, 2008)

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar​Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi​SGGS JI

ANG 533​SATGURU PRASAAD​

ਐਸੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ॥ 
aisee preeth karahu man maerae ||
Enshrine such love, O my mind,

ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜਾਨਹੁ ਨੇਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ath pehar prabh janahu naerae ||1|| rehao ||
that twenty-four hours a day, God will seem near to you. ||1||Pause||


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan​Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa​Gurbani Gavo Bhaee​charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 3, 2008)

ਨਾ ਓਹੁ ਮਰੈ ਨ ਹੋਵੈ ਸੋਗੁ ॥ 
 naa ouhu marai n hovai sog ||
That Lord does not die; there is no reason to mourn.
 

ਦੇਦਾ ਰਹੈ ਨ ਚੂਕੈ ਭੋਗੁ ॥ 
 dhaedhaa rehai n chookai bhog ||
He continues to give, and His Provisions never run short.
 

ਗੁਣੁ ਏਹੋ ਹੋਰੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
 gun eaeho hor naahee koe ||
This Virtue is His alone; there is no other like Him.
 

ਨਾ ਕੋ ਹੋਆ ਨਾ ਕੋ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
 naa ko hoaa naa ko hoe ||3||
There never has been, and there never will be. ||3||
 

ਜੇਵਡੁ ਆਪਿ ਤੇਵਡ ਤੇਰੀ ਦਾਤਿ ॥ 
 jaevadd aap thaevadd thaeree dhaath ||
As Great as You Yourself are, O Lord, so Great are Your Gifts.

Guru Nanak Dev ji
Ang 19


​


----------



## Sardara123 (Feb 7, 2008)

mÚ 2 ]
idsY suxIAY jwxIAY swau n pwieAw jwie ]
ruhlw tuMfw AMDulw ikau gil lgY Dwie ]
BY ky crx kr Bwv ky loiex suriq kryie ]
nwnku khY isAwxIey iev kMq imlwvw hoie ]2]



Second Mehl:
He is seen, heard and known, but His subtle essence is not obtained.
How can the lame, armless and blind person run to embrace the Lord?
Let the Fear of God be your feet, and let His Love be your hands; let His Understanding be your eyes.
Says Nanak, in this way, O wise soul-bride, you shall be united with your Husband Lord. ||2||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2008)

*ਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl:

ਮਰਣੈ ਕੀ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਨਹੀ ਜੀਵਣ ਕੀ ਨਹੀ ਆਸ ॥ 
maranai kee chinthaa nehee jeevan kee nehee aas ||
I have no anxiety about dying, and no hope of living.


 ਤੂ ਸਰਬ ਜੀਆ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਹੀ ਲੇਖੈ ਸਾਸ ਗਿਰਾਸ ॥ 
thoo sarab jeeaa prathipaalehee laekhai saas giraas ||
You are the Cherisher of all beings; You keep the account of our breaths and morsels of food.

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਤੂ ਵਸਹਿ ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਉ ਨਿਰਜਾਸਿ ॥੧॥ 
anthar guramukh thoo vasehi jio bhaavai thio nirajaas ||1||
You abide within the Gurmukh. As it pleases You, You decide our allotment. ||1||


ਜੀਅਰੇ ਰਾਮ ਜਪਤ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
jeearae raam japath man maan ||
O my soul, chant the Name of the Lord; the mind will be pleased and appeased.


 ਅੰਤਰਿ ਲਾਗੀ ਜਲਿ ਬੁਝੀ ਪਾਇਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
anthar laagee jal bujhee paaeiaa guramukh giaan ||1|| rehaao ||
The raging fire within is extinguished; the Gurmukh obtains spiritual wisdom. ||1||Pause||


* Apologies ji, Still in the 1rst Mehl
Sriraag
GuruNaanak Dev ji
Ang 20​


----------

